

First look at Windows 8 UI - abhijitr
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/06/01/windows-8-brings-entirely-new-look-and-feel-unifies-touch-and-pc-interfaces/

======
pkamb
From the video: "[The apps] are designed for touch... but of course they work
well with mouse and keyboard as well if that's what you have."

Sorry, but that's not how it works. Microsoft needs to realize this.
Everything he was doing there would be _terrible_ with a mouse.

~~~
zdw
Most of his gestures were flicks to right or left as that's the only
"dimension" that the Metro UI works in.

A scroll wheel could do most of them - the snapping of multiple apps being the
only outlier.

All of them would work with a 2D scroll interface (trackpad with gestures,
mouse with trackball/multiple scroll wheels or touch surface), and laptops are
the main bit of kit people buy these days.

------
booleanCA
The main problem I have with this is the same problem I have with the horrible
Xbox dashboard - The left to right sliding tiles hurt my eyes like crazy. It's
like trying to look out a side car window as you are travelling along and your
eyes don't know what to focus on. At least the old Xbox dashboard tiles lined
up behind each other so your eyes were always in the middle of the screen, but
with this, ugh my eyes hurt just watching the demo.

------
tdoggette
Do they expect the enterprise to flock to this? As a nerdy consumer, I love
that they're moving forward on UI, but as someone who deals with end users,
this is going to scare the shit out of people. I don't see a start button
anywhere in those screenshots.

~~~
jameskilton
If you watch the video, you'll see the Windows 7 UI pop up when he opens
Excel. What he's showing looks like it will be just another layer on top of
what we're used to with Windows 7 now.

Which means that for touch systems, this will simply end up like Windows
Mobile 6: pretty UIs for touch screen, but as soon as you want to be
productive, you need a mouse.

Sorry MS, I would _never_ use what's in that video on my desktop.

~~~
Zaim2
You realise that the new tablet UI REPLACES the Start menu and is mapped to
the start button right so whenever you click start, that's what pops up? They
spelled it out in the AllthingsD/Computex events, and also state as much in
the press release.

[http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/features/2011/jun11/06-01...](http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/features/2011/jun11/06-01corporatenews.aspx)

With pinning/shortcuts, people barely use the "All Programs" part of the Start
menu in the current Windows 7, so the only casualty is the start menu
Search/Run, which will probably be re-implemented in the new start screen when
you start typing on it.

